# big military presence today



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Today on base I encountered and spoke with many us military. Marines and navy coming off ships along with semi trucks of military vehicles(trucks,,humvees,,semis) I mean I hadnt seen this many enlisted men here since 1980,,,,somethings up


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

They are doing a big combined exercise with the Phil Marines... There is an Amphibious Assault group in town...

PHL, US to hold war games off Zambales | News | GMA News Online

Nation | Philstar Mobile


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Smoke Signals*

War games-I love it. I hope we never have to put China back in their box. But this is a sure way to let them know we have the capability to do it AND to make sure the box is locked on our way out ...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

It's nothing out of the ordinary. We do it all the time. Typically at least once if not twice a year. It all depends on the scenario. They also usually do some kind of civic aid stuff too (build schools, wells, roads, etc.). It depends on the location and needs of that community.


----------



## jams (Sep 10, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> War games-I love it. I hope we never have to put China back in their box. But this is a sure way to let them know we have the capability to do it AND to make sure the box is locked on our way out ...


Now Gene you know as well as i do when it comes to money and whats in the Philippines the leaders will sit down and split it up between them and us the common people will not see one buck off it. As i told my other half, why give two thoughts about, your not getting anything out of it, but this is my thinking pal, i don't get all choked up about flags and ribbons i see them as symbols and leave symbols to the simple minded people.
Talking of war, i hope we don't, we just got America to see sense about attacking Syria, i think having 1million people killed in Afghanistan followed with 1 million in Iraq, 2 leaders overthrown with weapons of mass taste not being found in Iraq and true patriots of America questioning the 9/11 which gave you your war in Afghanistan which i might add no humanitarian aid was allowed in or to be built, which lead to 500,000 children being killed, children Gene, i find it disgusting and the truth being held back from the people is all coming from a currency that will be falling, the USD , this is all about money and petro dollars. The leaders of America which is not Obama, it was not Bush, it is the Bilderberg group that control USA. "Bankers" and there spin doctor is what ever front man they put there, ever notice nothing changes, yea USA just found out they have whats called a progressive Government. See anything different in that and a communist country Gene?

Attack Syria, Russia might jump in, Attack Russia , China might jump in. WW3
Attack China, Russia might jump in. WW3
We are on thin ice bro.

I have read some of you comments in the forums here Gene, i really hope we get a chance to meet in the future, you seem like a really nice guy that offers help to all the guys and girls in here,  But when it comes to money and the divide between the nut jobs, lets hope it goes smooth for all of man kind.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*marines*

These young marines had a blast in baretto last night. Young and full of it .....


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> These young marines had a blast in baretto last night. Young and full of it .....


Good to hear that that part hasn't changed since I was in the Corps in the 50s & 60s. 

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

same old marine corps......


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

yes some things never change but it is not the same old marine corp.. 

an amphib group in Subic should come in pretty handy right now with all of that flooding. perfect chance to earn some good will


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> yes some things never change but it is not the same old marine corp..
> Yeah,,should have said some things are still the same.
> 
> an amphib group in Subic should come in pretty handy right now with all of that flooding. perfect chance to earn some good will


yeah i should have said some things are the same ....goodwill? we earn plenty Always.........but mostly its not appreciated.


----------

